# dogs at Calais aire



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

We were planning to stay at Calais Aire for the first night when we arrive next week, but on looking at a photo we wondered where Bonnie could do her business. She tends to be a bit fussy about where she goes. Definitely not on paving, preferably semi-long grass or leaves. I know some of you have been there with dogs, so do you think we shall be OK or should we find somewhere else to stop?

Life is further complicated by the fact that she will just be starting the second week of her season, so we are going to have to be a bit careful with her. Wouldn't you have known she'd wait for our hols!

Thanks for any advice. Don't know what we would do without this forum!

Happy travelling!

Louise


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Weaver

we have stopped overnight there a few times sorry to say no long grass but there is a nice long beach. 

regards

Bernie


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks for the advice Bernie.

Beach would be lovely, although I am not sure she would go. I thought dogs were not allowed on the beach at Calais but maybe I am wrong.

Louise


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

MMM..as a dog owner, we know the problem ...(we have THREE yorkies!) ...BUT we have learnt that as they travel they DO get less fussy!! (When ya gotta go, ya gotta GO!!) ....Not to say I don't understand LOL!!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

At the far end of the aire near the port entrance ,there is always loads of sand blown up into the corner so you wont need to go on the beach.


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks folks! sounds as if we will have problems. Bonnie has been known to last for 1 1/2 days, and as we are travelling the next day it isn't very helpful if she needs to go at an inconvenient time. :roll: 

Not sure what to do. John wants to book in at the Dunes campsite in Graveline, but I have a feeling you are expected to take the dog to the beach there as well. May just have to take a risk and hope for the best. 
I'll sleep on it and then decide!  

Louise


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Double post -deleted

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I think I'm right in saying that the verges of the road on the way from the aire back towards the yacht basin - a good walk with a dog- are grassed over. Given the general standard of French regard for dog crottes I don't think anyone would mind or notice if your dog did his bit there too.

There's certainly plenty of places to go for a good long walk and I do have a general impression of grassy places.

Go to :

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=42

and to the Google map at maximum resolution. If you then switch to the Satellite view you can see the greenery !

G


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks Grizzly! That is extremely helpful!

No problem then. That's a relief!

L


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

weaver said:


> No problem then. That's a relief!
> L


There is a municipal campsite on the landward edge of the aire. They look after the aire and the person who comes round for payment is from the campsite. They have plenty of grass in the campsite and I bet campers there let their dogs use it ! If you went to pay your aires fee there and get your ticket you could take the dog too.

We were told by people we met not to park directly under the wall at the back of the aire as it was not unknown for children from the campsite above to throw stones onto the vans below. We've never seen this happen and always feel safe at the aire - indeed we like staying there- but we do try to park forward of the wall.
G


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

On the banking in the corner nearest the water is a sandy / grassy area that 

is full of dog sh1t.

It NEVER NEVER ceases to amaze me the lengths motorhomers will go to 

to accomodate their dogs...............but then again I can't do with them

( dogs that is )


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

We shall pick up after Bonnie, so no further mess!

Thanks to all! We're looking forward to going.

Louise


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Business*

Hello there,

We were there a few weeks back. Around 3:00am two motorhomes arrived, two couples, two dogs. They had a nice loud debate as to where would be the closest for them to park close together. Doors slamming, dosg barking, "yep com'mon joe, yep, yep bit more WOAH" came the shouting as they reversed into position.

I chuckled as we lay in bed, "what are you laughing at?" asked my Wife. I said It just amused me how inconsiderate and rude some people can be. 
Anyway, next morning the same couples were allowing their dogs to do their business in the sand that had blown next to the neighbouring motohomes. Then walked away casualy without bothering to clear the crap up. I stood their smiling, then laughing. The dogs masters turned and eyed me, wondering what I found so amusing.

Ann-Marie stood behind me just glad they had not asked what I found so amusing.

Plenty of space for you and your Dog(s) at Calais.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Business*



teemyob said:


> Then walked away casualy without bothering to clear the crap up.
> .


In the circumstances the correct response would have been to pick up the evidence in a polythene bag, tie the top loosely and tie it under their bike saddles or to the van somewhere.

Or perhaps a polite " you seem to have dropped something" and give them back their bag of dog dirt, having punched a few holes in the bag exactly where they would take it from you.

I'm constantly amazed by the standards of some people but can't laugh I'm afraid. I just get worked up !

G


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You shouldn't have any more trouble with stone throwing children. I think that story came from the time when the said campsite used to be populated by Gypsies. All cleared out now and site slowly being improved.
Pat


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Business*



Grizzly said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Then walked away casualy without bothering to clear the crap up.
> ...


 I have two dogs and I always pick up their waste.............people who don't really really annoy me. I would have been really fed up to be woken up at 3 am not to mention what they did the bext day, IMHO they shouldn't even keep dogs.


----------

